#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-06-30
<jcga> Hello
#ubuntu-us-ga 2013-06-27
<EricCartman> Hi
<EricCartman> can anyone help me translate this sentence "See the invisible, believe the incredible, achieve the impossible" :)
<EricCartman> hi kingbeast 
<kingbeast> Hey EricCartman 
<EricCartman> can you help me translate this phrase: "See the invisible, believe the incredible, achieve the impossible" 
<kingbeast> Miracle
<EricCartman> hmm? :)
<kingbeast> you know what a miracle is right?
<EricCartman> ywp
<EricCartman> yep
